# Baladí



## WhoSoyEu

Recebi um email de um colega meu que está lotado na Galícia. Fiquei curioso com a seguinte frase, porque nunca havia tomado conhecimento da palavra "baladí".

"Se desprende de la contestación que el cambio de responsable no es algo tan *baladí *como pretendíamos"
 
Pelo sentido do texto, entendo que signifique "banal" ou "fácil", mas gostaria que alguém me confirmasse isso.
 
Desde já, obrigado.


----------



## VRF

Hola amigo forista:

Efectivamente "baladí" é unha palabra que significa "de pouca importancia".

Pero tamén pode querer decir que "é propio da terra ou do país", aínda que aquí non é o caso


----------



## XiaoRoel

Amigo VRF, o senso de 'propio da terra ou do país' era o que significaba a palabra árabe da que deriva. No español significa só 'de pouca importancia', 'banal', por considerarse os produtos dos musulmanos cousas sen valor. 
En galego só ten o significado de 'nome dos primeiros musulmanos que invadiron a Península Ibérica', nome que lles deron os musulmanos que chegaron despois, co significado de 'indíxenas'.


----------



## Tomby

> Olá amigo forista:
> Efectivamente "baladí" é uma palavra que significa "de pouca importância".
> Mas também pode querer dizer que "é próprio da terra ou do país", ainda que aqui não é o caso.





> Amigo VRF, o senso de 'próprio da terra ou do país' era o que significava a palavra árabe da que deriva. No espanhol significa só 'de pouca importância', 'banal', por considerar-se os produtos dos muçulmanos coisas sem valor.
> Em galego só tem o significado de 'nome dos primeiros muçulmanos que invadiram a Península Ibérica', nome que lhes deram os muçulmanos que chegaram depois, como significado de 'indígenas'.


O fórum é espanhol-português/español-portugués, não é? 
Eu não quero gerar polémica, mas para os estudantes de língua portuguesa nos cria confusão misturar a língua portuguesa com a galega.
TT.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> O fórum é espanhol-português/español-portugués, não é?
> Eu não quero gerar polémica, mas para os estudantes de língua portuguesa nos cria confusão misturar a língua portuguesa com a galega.
> TT.


Hace unas semanas pedí opinión sobre el uso de la grafía gallega y parece que no había problema por parte de portugueses y brasileiros. Si analizas un poco verás que las tres formas son variantes del m ismo diasistema. No hay ningún problema. Como mi paisano escribió en mi sistema gráfico en él le respondí.
Si compruebas las adaptaciones a la grafía portuguesa que hiciste verás que son baladís.
Siento haberte confundido pero espero que hayas aprendido que el gallego y las variedades de portugués forman un diasistema que, aparte del "problema" de la grafía no comporta mayores diferencias. Si estudias portugués no viene mal que aprendas a leer la versión gallega del idioma que, por otro lado es casi exacta a la portuguesa al norte de Duero.
Por otro lado si quieres conocer la _literatura quinhentista portuguesa_ más te vale echar mano del gallego que del portugués moderno. Camões los gallegos lo leemos sin notas a pie de página y Gil Vicente y Menina e moça, e Ferreira e a oda Crisfal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> O fórum é espanhol-português/español-portugués, não é?
> Eu não quero gerar polémica, mas para os estudantes de língua portuguesa nos cria confusão misturar a língua portuguesa com a galega.
> TT.



Eu ando fascinado pelo galego, e acho que esse idioma deveria ser parte deste sub-forum (com hífen ou sem, minha Santa Revisão Ortográfica?).

Cheguei a propor isso  a um dos moderadores - que prefiro não identificar pois não sei das implicações - mas ele (que também concorda) disse que somente através de pressão dos interessados poderia haver alguma chance disso acontecer.

Como sugestão, e até para conhecer a opinião da maioria, seria possível fazer uma pesquisa de opinião?


----------



## VRF

Siento haber generado nuevamente el debate sobre el uso del gallego en el foro. La verdad es que recurrí al uso del gallego, porque mi nivel de portugués es bastante malo y preferí no cometer demasiados errores en mi respuesta.

En relación a la misma, quería comentar a XiaoRoel, cuyas respuestas leo siempre con muchísimo interés pues están siempre muy bien argumentadas, que aunque mal nos pese, tenemos que remitirnos a la "autoridad" de la RAE y ésta sí contempla los dos significados de "baladí" que le expliqué a WhoSoyEu. 

En cuanto al sondeo, creo que, a efectos de evitar más polémica, lo que se podría hacer sería crear nuevos foros "castellano - gallego" y "gallego - portugués". Por otra parte, también pienso que, a veces, y aunque las normas estén para cumplirse, no se debería "castigar" el uso de un idoma tan cercano para responder a una consulta, pues al fin y al cabo lo que se pretende es ayudar a resolver las dudas de los foristas, sea en el idioma que sea, ¿o no?


----------



## sacnils

Hola, 

Acabo de leer este hilo y me confundí un montón con el gallego. Me parece muy bien que haya tanta diversidad de lenguas en WR pero creo que si vais a escribir en gallego habrá que indicarlo para no confundir a los principiantes como yo


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu ando fascinado pelo galego, e acho que esse idioma deveria ser parte deste sub-forum (com hífen ou sem, minha Santa Revisão Ortográfica?).
> 
> Cheguei a propor isso a um dos moderadores - que prefiro não identificar pois não sei das implicações - mas ele (que também concorda) disse que somente através de pressão dos interessados poderia haver alguma chance disso acontecer.
> 
> Como sugestão, e até para conhecer a opinião da maioria, seria possível fazer uma pesquisa de opinião?


Yo leo siempre con atención las respuestas y las explicaciones de nuestro colega XiaoRoel. También las intervenciones de todos los que entramos en el Foro. Yo entiendo que el gallego es un idioma muy parecido al portugués, aunque distinto. Sé que existe un movimiento lingüístico llamado *reintegracionismo* que defiende la unificación entre el portugués y el gallego y respeto a las personas que defienden dicho movimiento por más minoritario que sea.
Lo que no acepto bajo ningún concepto es que me digan que "*Si estudias portugués no viene mal que aprendas a leer la versión gallega del idioma que, por otro lado es casi exacta a la portuguesa al norte de Duero*". No mire usted, señor licenciado, yo he cursado y aprobado cinco años en una EOI y me han exigido conocer las variantes portuguesa, brasileña y africana y no la ilustre lengua gallega. Es más, si en el examen para la obtención del título elemental [tercer año de estudios] llego a entregar una composición escrita con los dos textos sin corregir de la respuesta #4 estoy seguro que no me admiten ni me califican el examen.
Yo entro en este foro para aprender portugués, para aclarar dudas y conceptos y *no para confundirme y perderme en otros idiomas parecidos*.
Si es preciso crear un foro gallego-español o gallego-portugués o inglés, por favor que se tomen las medidas necesarias pero no en detrimento del resto de foristas del presente foro. Por favor, no confundamos a las personas que sólo queremos aprender portugués y español.
¡Un saludo muy cordial para todo el foro portugués-español!
TT.


----------



## XiaoRoel

1. O galego não é uma língua semelhante ao português, mas a matriz mesma do português. 
 2. Sem ânimo de desprestígio, o ensino de línguas nas EOI são apanhos para a fala, nunca um estudo aprofundado duma língua. 
 3. Não é que me ofenda, mas para sermos exactos, são doutor em línguas clássicas, não licenciado. 
 4. A fala nortenha portuguesa e o galego são mutuamente compreensíveis. 
 5. O galego e as variedades do português formam o que os linguistas chamamos um diasistema linguístico Quanto mais ao norte de Portugal mais semelhantes são as escolhas linguísticas. Podes ler as intervenções do Carfer e hás ver como a sua versão do português tem uma grande coincidência com o galego. 
 6. Não milito no reintegracionismo, nem deixo de militar. O que tenha que vir, virá. 
 7. Até o século XVIII as diferências entre as duas variantes a norte e sul do Minho eram no fundamental a mesma língua. É a influência do francês naquela altura o que meteu o machado que hoje está a separar-nos. 
 8. Desde a língua moderna portuguesa, e mais ainda nas suas variantes americana e africanas, é impossível chegar a uma leitura dos clássicos portugueses sem ajuda de notas filológicas. 
 9. Tu estudas português como se fosse inglês ou alemão, encaminhado a falá-lo e a aceder à escrita moderna, mas a nossa língua galego-portuguesa tem muita mais história, e mais registos 
 10. Este foro não é um foro de ensino de línguas, mas um apoio aos dicionários. E a língua tradicional é tão língua como a dos jornais ou a TV, e mesmo, para mim, mais importante. 
 11. Fiquei abraiado que fosse um catalão quem fizesse protesto contra a esporádica presença do galego neste foro, e não os nossos colingües portugueses e brasileiros. 
12. Como já dixe há umas semanas, escrever na grafia galega de quando em vez não faz mal a ninguém e comigo concordaram os falantes da variante portuguesa. 
 13. A tua formação linguística em português ficará eivada se não conheces a variante galega. 
 14. O galego, a língua mãe colonizada por Castela, floresceu na língua portuguesa e isso é para todos nós, alem e aquém Minho um orgulho. 
 15. A língua culta escrita galega e a língua escrita culta portuguesa quase que não têm diferenças. 
 16. O tom das suas mensagens tem-me ofendido. Só tens que ler o que pensam os escritores e intelectuais em língua portuguesa para ver que não é o que ti estás a pensar nem o que pensam os professores dessa escola de idiomas. 
 17. O sentimento de unidade étnica e cultural, em especial entre o norte português, berço da nação portuguesa, e a Galiza é algo que levamos dentro no fundo da alma. 
 18. Rosalia Castro e tão portuguesa como o Eça é galego. Só desde a distância e o escasso contacto espiritual podes afirmar o que afirmas. 
 19. Como podes ver isto é português, mas com um pequeno câmbio gráfico também é galego. 
 20. Não quero ofender-te, mas procura moderar o tom quando falas de algo que nós temos dentro como galhas da mesma árvore que faz correr o mesmo sangue cultural pelas nossas veias.


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> O fórum é espanhol-português/español-portugués, não é?
> Eu não quero gerar polémica, mas para os estudantes de língua portuguesa nos cria confusão misturar a língua portuguesa com a galega.
> TT.





> 2. Sem ânimo de desprestígio, o ensino de línguas nas EOI são apanhos para a fala, nunca um estudo aprofundado duma língua.


Sr. Doctor: esto le descalifica totalmente. ¿Qué dirán los profesores de las EOI, colegas suyos, de un despropósito como este?
En fin, no voy a entrar en discusiones con nadie porque este no es el lugar apropiado. Espero que me sepa disculpar si se ha ofendido por algo que haya dicho; no era mi intención. Doy por terminado este tema.

P.D.
EOI: Escuela Oficial de Idiomas, en las cuales se imparten cursos oficiales por profesores funcionarios del Estado, que es quien regula estos estudios.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> 4. A fala nortenha portuguesa e o galego são mutuamente compreensíveis.
> 5. O galego e as variedades do português formam o que os linguistas chamamos um diasistema linguístico Quanto mais ao norte de Portugal mais semelhantes são as escolhas linguísticas. Podes ler as intervenções do Carfer e hás ver como a sua versão do português tem uma grande coincidência com o galego.


 
Já que fui chamado à colação, quero dizer que não sou do norte, nasci e vivi sempre bem mais cá para o sul e, apesar disso, não tenho nenhuma dificuldade em ler o galego escrito e pouca com o falado. Devo dizer que me custa mais a entender um português de S. Miguel e até muitos madeirenses. E, já agora, mesmo sendo mau juiz por estar em causa própria, o português que escrevo parece-me não fugir ao comum. Se isso dá alguma achega para a questão da identidade do galego e do português, é guerra em que não me quero meter neste lugar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Também não quero entrar mais em polémica. Mas para mim um estudo de línguas neolatinas sem sequer botar uma olhada no latim é pouco profundo. O que disse, um apanho. Sem desmerecer dos companheiros filólogos que lá dão aulas e que merecem todos os meus respeitos. Eles não criaram esse sistema de ensino. São, como eu, trabalhadores do ensino. Eu referia-me ao sistema curricular das tais escolas, que desde o ponto de vista da filologia não é sério.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gente, depois de toda essa discussão, fiquei na dúvida: baladí é galego ou espanhol?


----------



## Fer BA

WhoSoyEu said:


> Gente, depois de toda essa discussão, fiquei na dúvida: baladí é galego ou espanhol?


 
WSE:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=baladí

árabe clásico y de allí al árabe hispánico y de allí tanto al castellano como al galego (pero con significaciones distintas, como señala Xiao). 

En tu mensaje, _baladí_ está usada en la primera acepción castellana, _de poca importancia._

Respecto al pedido de incluir al galego como _lengua oficial_ del foro (galego-português - español) si hacés una encuesta de opinión, tenés mi _*sí*_.

Abrazos, abraços, apertas e abraçadas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> árabe clásico y de allí al árabe hispánico y de allí tanto al castellano como al galego (pero con significaciones distintas, como señala Xiao).


Este é o significado em galego.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Hablando de tonos, esta enumeración tampoco es muy gentil como tampoco lo es colocar la polémica si el gallego es matriz del portugués cuando el tema que nos trae a esta disertación es llegar a una comunión en si deberíamos "aceptar" el uso del gallego en este foro (valga aclarar: foro portugués/español).

Y ahora sólo valen opiniones personales porque como bien dijo TT este es el foro portugués/español y la mistura realmente confunde a quien no tiene el portugués como lengua natal. Asimismo, habiendo sido y siendo amada en español, manteniendo la distancia necesaria para no generarme confusión con el portugués, para mí es el gallego un idioma hermano del alma que convive con el español y el portugués de manera carnal y no veo por qué no poner un poquito de nuestra voluntad para que nos transcurra de una manera positiva. 

Creo y no exagero que impedir su uso en este foro sería xenófobo.

Cariños,
Ivonne



XiaoRoel said:


> 1. O galego não é uma língua semelhante ao português, mas a matriz mesma do português.
> 2. Sem ânimo de desprestígio, o ensino de línguas nas EOI são apanhos para a fala, nunca um estudo aprofundado duma língua.
> 3. Não é que me ofenda, mas para sermos exactos, são doutor em línguas clássicas, não licenciado.
> 4. A fala nortenha portuguesa e o galego são mutuamente compreensíveis.
> 5. O galego e as variedades do português formam o que os linguistas chamamos um diasistema linguístico Quanto mais ao norte de Portugal mais semelhantes são as escolhas linguísticas. Podes ler as intervenções do Carfer e hás ver como a sua versão do português tem uma grande coincidência com o galego.
> 6. Não milito no reintegracionismo, nem deixo de militar. O que tenha que vir, virá.
> 7. Até o século XVIII as diferências entre as duas variantes a norte e sul do Minho eram no fundamental a mesma língua. É a influência do francês naquela altura o que meteu o machado que hoje está a separar-nos.
> 8. Desde a língua moderna portuguesa, e mais ainda nas suas variantes americana e africanas, é impossível chegar a uma leitura dos clássicos portugueses sem ajuda de notas filológicas.
> 9. Tu estudas português como se fosse inglês ou alemão, encaminhado a falá-lo e a aceder à escrita moderna, mas a nossa língua galego-portuguesa tem muita mais história, e mais registos
> 10. Este foro não é um foro de ensino de línguas, mas um apoio aos dicionários. E a língua tradicional é tão língua como a dos jornais ou a TV, e mesmo, para mim, mais importante.
> 11. Fiquei abraiado que fosse um catalão quem fizesse protesto contra a esporádica presença do galego neste foro, e não os nossos colingües portugueses e brasileiros.
> 12. Como já dixe há umas semanas, escrever na grafia galega de quando em vez não faz mal a ninguém e comigo concordaram os falantes da variante portuguesa.
> 13. A tua formação linguística em português ficará eivada se não conheces a variante galega.
> 14. O galego, a língua mãe colonizada por Castela, floresceu na língua portuguesa e isso é para todos nós, alem e aquém Minho um orgulho.
> 15. A língua culta escrita galega e a língua escrita culta portuguesa quase que não têm diferenças.
> 16. O tom das suas mensagens tem-me ofendido. Só tens que ler o que pensam os escritores e intelectuais em língua portuguesa para ver que não é o que ti estás a pensar nem o que pensam os professores dessa escola de idiomas.
> 17. O sentimento de unidade étnica e cultural, em especial entre o norte português, berço da nação portuguesa, e a Galiza é algo que levamos dentro no fundo da alma.
> 18. Rosalia Castro e tão portuguesa como o Eça é galego. Só desde a distância e o escasso contacto espiritual podes afirmar o que afirmas.
> 19. Como podes ver isto é português, mas com um pequeno câmbio gráfico também é galego.
> 20. Não quero ofender-te, mas procura moderar o tom quando falas de algo que nós temos dentro como galhas da mesma árvore que faz correr o mesmo sangue cultural pelas nossas veias.


----------

